# Como montar un auto-radio en un domicilio?



## toñin (Sep 9, 2005)

Pues tengo un alpine tda-7560R que esta cogiendo polvo y quería montarlo en casa con una parejita de 6x9 para aprovecharlo, pero me surge la duda de como alimentarlo, porque hay por ahí transformadores que te dan 220-12v pero claro a la salida te viene con conectores de jack o similares, y yo lo que necesito será una salida a 12v con positivo y negativo, no?? haber si alguien me comenta donde conseguir un transformador que me sirva para conectar la radio del coche en casa, muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 9, 2005)

Puedes utilizar una fuente de computador. Léete este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/fuente-uso-ecualizador-auto-casa-216/


----------



## toñin (Sep 10, 2005)

Muchas gracias, oye estas fuentes tienen salida +12 y -12v verdad? si pillo una de unos 500W me moverá bien la radio y un amplificador de 2x90rms para conectarlos a unos 6x9?? gracias de nuevo

por cierto de toda la maraña de conectores que salen de la fuente como se de que conector tengo que cojer los +12 y -12v??


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 10, 2005)

No entiendo porque dices que utilizas –12 voltios, pues los radios de auto trabajan solo con el voltaje de la batería.

En todo caso los 12 voltios los obtienes del cable amarillo y los –12 del cable azul, referenciados al cable negro o tierra.


----------



## rony pinto (Sep 11, 2005)

en los chinitos venden fuentes de 12 con buen amperaje..... si usas una fuente de pc atx los cables serian amarillo y negro y hay un cable verde q esta entre dos cables negroses (como el 5to o cuarto de una fila) jumpealo a a tierra me parece q alguin publico la posicion de los cables de las fuentes de pc


----------



## toñin (Sep 11, 2005)

claro las radios de coche van al positivo y al negativo de la bateria,entonces el positivo de la radio debera ir al cable amarillo que decis que es (+12v),pero entonces el negativo de la radio donde lo conecto(yo creia que iria a (-12v)pero al decirme eso Li-ion ya me as liao,que ira entonces al cable negro de tierra????un saludo y gracias por responder


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

toñin el Cable AMARILLO tiene +12V , el NEGRO va a MASA o CHASIS. 

En resumen : 

- AL positivo (+) del autoestereo va el cable amarillo
- Al negativo del autoestereo va el cable negro (masa en la fuente, chasis en el auto).

Saludos.


----------



## toñin (Sep 12, 2005)

muchas gracias manu por la aclaracion definitiva a lo barrio sesamo,jejej !!! un saludo


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

Buenas, 
tengo una duda sobre cómo lograr conectar un autoradio en casa. He conseguido mediante una fuente de alimentación de pc que se encienda pero no logro sonido. Mi idea es conectarlo a un amplificador que tiene dos salidas: una AUXILIAR y otra de Cd a través de cablesRCA pero no logro que produzca sonido. El auto stereo tiene dos salidas para cable rca: una marca como auxiliar y la otra no se qué es. Pruebo las dos pero no logro que emita sonido. Desconozco la causa. Si alguien sabe agradecería el consejo. 
Un saludo   Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2022)

El autoradio ya lleva amplificador, no necesita ninguno.
Conecta los altavoces directamente a las salidas previstas para tal fin.

Si conectas las salidas del autoradio a las salidas del amplificador, lo normal es romper algo o con suerte que no funcione. LAs salidas del autoradio van a las entradas del amplificador, lógicamente.


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> El autoradio ya lleva amplificador, no necesita ninguno.
> Conecta los altavoces directamente a las salidas previstas para tal fin.
> 
> Si conectas las salidas del autoradio a las salidas del amplificador, lo normal es romper algo o con suerte que no funcione. LAs salidas del autoradio van a las entradas del amplificador, lógicamente.


Hola
Si, lo que no quería es conectar directamente los altavoces al auto radio porque los twngo conectados al amplificador   Por eso busco una manera de sacar sonido a través del amplificador. 
Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2022)

Lo que llamas "salidas" son entradas, en lo que se refiere al amplificador.
¿Estás seleccionando esas salidas en el autoradio?

Si enciende y no hay sonido quiere decir que:
-Lo has conectado mal.
-Lo has probado seleccionado en radio sin antena.
-El autoradio tiene algún tipo de avería.
-Lo has probado sin altavoces.. Si lo pruebas sin altavoces hará *"catapum". *

Revisa el manual de instrucciones, no vaya a ser que esas entradas sean salidas o que haya que seleccionar lo uno o lo otro. Puede ser que una sea salida para ampli y otra sea entrada para cargador de CD, por ejemplo.


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que llamas "salidas" son entradas, en lo que se refiere al amplificador.
> ¿Estás seleccionando esas salidas en el autoradio?
> 
> Si enciende y no hay sonido quiere decir que:
> ...


Hola
Si el autoradio tiene una salida marcada como aux. para cable RCA que es la que conecto a la entrada del amplificador marcas como aux. se oye un repiqueteo constante que no produce sonido. Y he probado metiendo un cd en el autoradio. Se ve como se reproduce pero no emite sonido, no. 
Gracias.


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2022)

Julianez dijo:


> Buenas,
> tengo una duda sobre cómo lograr conectar un autoradio en casa. He conseguido mediante una fuente de alimentación de pc que se encienda pero no logro sonido. Mi idea es conectarlo a un amplificador que tiene dos salidas: una AUXILIAR y otra de Cd a través de cablesRCA pero no logro que produzca sonido. El auto stereo tiene dos salidas para cable rca: una marca como auxiliar y la otra no se qué es. Pruebo las dos pero no logro que emita sonido. Desconozco la causa. Si alguien sabe agradecería el consejo.
> Un saludo   Gracias.



Y Empieza poniendo marca, modelo del aparato, que veo que esto empieza en saco, pongo, cambio etc...
Y si funcionaba antes o te le has encontrado


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2022)

Julianez dijo:


> Hola
> Si el autoradio tiene una salida marcada como aux. para cable RCA que es la que conecto a la entrada del amplificador marcas como aux. se oye un repiqueteo constante que no produce sonido. Y he probado metiendo un cd en el autoradio. Se ve como se reproduce pero no emite sonido, no.
> Gracias.


¿Salida o entrada?
AUX en un autorradio va a ser el 99,999999999% de las veces entrada.
Si es salida casi seguro que pone OUT o ampli o algo así.




Si a eso le juntas que en el amplificador lo conectas a una salida según tu...
Porque un amplificador los RCA suelen ser entradas pero también es bastante probable que tenga salidas para conectar otro amplificador o un grabador o algo...

Creo que deberías de ver el episodio de barrio sésamo en el que explican que es entrada y que es salida. Porque me da la sensación de que lo estás haciendo todo al revés, a lo mejor que equivoco.

Entrada es por donde entra la señal y salida por dónde sale.
Así, la salida del autorradio va a una entrada del amplificador.

Como ya te han comentado, pública el modelo y el manual que vino en la caja para no seguir tan perdidos...


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

La marca del autoradio es Alpine y tiene unos 10 años o más. Y si funcionaba siempre en el coche donde lo tenía.
Es muy simple lo que quiero es conectarlo a través de un amplificador. Y el modelo es Alpine cd receiver CDE - 9848RB


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2022)

Julianez dijo:


> La marca del autoradio es Alpine y tiene unos 10 años o más. Y si funcionaba siempre en el coche donde lo tenía.
> Es muy simple lo que quiero es conectarlo a través de un amplificador. Y el modelo es Alpine cd receiver CDE - 9848RB



Modelo hay 200 Alpine, fotos etc...

Leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/¿por-qué-está-aquí-mi-tema.8069/


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Modelo hay 200 Alpine, fotos etc...
> 
> Leete esto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/¿por-qué-está-aquí-mi-tema.8069/


Gracias
Intentaré Poner fotos
Ahí van unas fotos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2022)

Sacá fotos cercanas y claras de las RCA !!!!!!!!!!
El resto no interesa!!!!!
Que dice al lado de las RCA????


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2022)

cde-9848RB ALPINE


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sacá fotos cercanas y claras de las RCA !!!!!!!!!!
> El resto no interesa!!!!!
> Que dice al lado de las RCA????


Esa!?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2022)

Paginas 17 y 22 del manual está el problema resuelto.


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2022)

@Dr. Zoidberg 😆 me has pillado...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2022)

Los rojos son entrada desde otra fuente de audio.
Los verdes son salida hacia otro amplificador.

Conecta los verdes a la ENTRADA aux de tu amplificador y seleccionala.


----------



## Julianez (Nov 20, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Los rojos son entrada desde otra fuente de audio.
> Los verdes son salida hacia otro amplificador.
> 
> Conecta los verdes a la ENTRADA aux de tu amplificador y seleccionala.


Hola
Sí eso lo probé también pero no salía sonido
Hola
Acabo de probar otra vez ahora mismo y si que se oye ahora. Lo único que hay que poner el volumen a tope del autoradio y del amplificador par que se escuche a buen volumen. 
Gracias a todos por la ayuda y paciencia. 
Un saludo


----------

